# Stx 38 problems...still



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I've had the JD stx 38 yellow deck for quite some time. It has never run very well. It has electrical problems out the wazoo. I had a guy look it over at the beginning of the season. He got it running pretty well for a fee.

I'm back to square one with this thing. It does not just simply start. I have to turn the key, let the newer starter/solonoid/coil click. (I have replaced all of these things in recent years). If I manually turn the fan thing on top of the mower (I don't know the part) a little bit, turn the key, move a little bit, turn the key, it will eventually kick up and start. Today it didn't do it. That's one problem.

When I got it going, a few weeks back, mowing along, the blades would stop turning for a few seconds, then kick back on. Go for a few minutes, stop, kick back on. I didn't do anything, it does it by itself. I have a feeling it's the pto switch, design problem?, because all of the belts are intact and turning. 

I would called that guy back, but I don't want to be charged again.

I don't know what to do anymore. It has a bagger and I need it to pick up leaves.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

If the Pto is disengaging you'll be able to hear it and know it's kicking in and out. Sounds like you have a loose wire. Get out the meter and check them. Move them around while your doing it. Or just use a test light. I had that problem once the belt was too loose. Kept grabbing and slipping and the blades would slow down then pick back up, didn't squeal or anything, sounded normal. As far as your starting problem what does it do? Not turn over? Just make a click? No noise at all? Make sure your battery cables are clean and tight!


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I've had this thing looked at by different people. Sometimes it starts, sometimes it doesn't It never turns over, unless it has been started already. The only way I can get it started is to turn the key, listen to the clicking, turn the fan thing on the top of the motor....repeat the process until it catches, then it starts up. I have a feeling the PTO problem is a loose wire. I've had problems with that area of the tractor. The little box has been coming off, pulling the wires.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd try jumping across the solenoid, with a screwdriver or a jumper wire. See what it does then. That said , I've heard of these engines not turning over and people chasing their tails buying solenoids, starters, batteries and such when the valves were out of adjustment. I've heard of more than a few and when the valves were adjusted they took right off. Check the valves! Adjust them and give that a try.


----------

